# Royal Canin (Indoor Junior)



## Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

My toy poodle is now 3 months old. She seems to not be liking her food. Before, as soon as I give her her food, she instantly nibbles on them. Now, it takes time.

Any other reco? Should I change her food? 

Help. Thanks.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Royal Canin is not a highly rated food. It has a lot of corn in it, which isn't good for dogs. Please check out Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost (dogfoodanalysis.com website) to check out good foods. I feed Taste of the Wild (either Pacific Stream - fish, or Sierra - lamb), which is a 5 star food. I personally wouldn't feed less than a level 4 food.

Even with a good food, puppies will go through growth spurts, when they'll eat a lot, then level off, as their growth rate levels off - just like skin kids!


----------



## Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you. Will review the site.

Royal Canin was recommended to me because it's good for indoor pups especially when they poop -- smell isn't as nasty.


----------

